# long cast daiwa 4/s



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

daiwa 6000t tournament-s
in good overall condition
box and paperwork
asking $200 shipped p/p


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

how much 15 lb test does this reel hold? I have a vm150 I am trying to get ride of


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

it holds 360 yds of 18# mono


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

It s a little bigger and heavier than I thought


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

it is basically a pit reel for throwing extreme distance on long rods ( 12'-14')
holds a lot of braid but is not really heavy for a reel it's size

will be moving to another site tonight if not sold here


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

